# Natives Are Restless up Diamond Fork



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a couple of the natives up Diamond Fork are a little restless and decided to hassle some hunters.

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/loc...cle_f622b61a-7c27-57b0-bc3f-59959bf902d7.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That could have turned out badly for the hunters or the dip$hits. Another reason I carry on the archery hunt.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

setting poor example and ruining their kid's life. not to mention could've killed somebody


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the kid was in his thirties. Throw the book at the dirt bags!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I know this thread is a couple years old, but reading this is downright disturbing. Mainly because I've encountered the natives around that way.

First thing I'll note, is that the news article has the location wrong on the map. There isn't any private property i'm aware of down Diamond fork road, but there's some HUGE inholdings at the end of Wanrhodes canyon road. Lots of cabins back there if you look at satellite maps.

The second thing I'll note, is that the gate to this road is closed from Nov to May, and I think the locals like it that way. I'm guessing the county is responsible for opening it, but all the locals have keys to that gate, and they use it *heavily.* I couldn't believe the amount of traffic going down that road. The gate is constructed in such a way, where you cannot drive around it with a 4 wheeler or a motorcycle, you can't even get a horse in there, so I think it's international. The only way to get back in, is to crawl under the gate and hike in with the two legs your born with. I've done that several times, (by myself as my username implies) and I've gone all the way to the dead end sign on foot, and up into the hills before that point.

Two encounters I've had stick out to me.

The first one, I met a guy driving a truck who reminds me of the son pictured in the news article. I'm not sure if its the same guy, but very similar looking. Hard to tell, he had a hat on. Being the friendly type, i talked to him for a few minutes, and he offered me a ride. I was tempted to for a second, but then I noticed he had a revolver sticking up in his center console. muzzle down, butt up, easy and quickly accessable. Myself, I was carrying my 1911 in a tanker style holster, in condition 3. It occurred to me in a flash that a.) I don't know this guy and b.) He'd have the draw on me if he was of the mind to do something my wife and daughter wouldn't like. I politely declined the ride and told him I was good.

Second encounter involved dogs. A whole lot of em. The folks running them seemed friendly enough. It was the people behind them that apparently were the problem. A second group of "natives" came barreling through and hit and run one of their dogs. Only reason I know about it is because one of hte people running the dogs came back down the road to where I was, asking if I knew who they were. So I'm guessing not everyone back there is of good character, if they'd do that to one of their neighbors.

Not sure if any of this is relevant to anything at all, but i figured i'd just pass it along.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If you're going to be that stupid, be prepared to pay the price in some fashion or another.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Crap. I thought this was a fishing report about how the Cutthroat trout were biting well at Diamond Fork. :sad:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's what happens when someone pulls up a 2 year old thread.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

High Desert Elk said:


> If you're going to be that stupid, be prepared to pay the price in some fashion or another.


Stupid how? Being alone in an isolated area and getting into a truck with an armed stranger? Hmmm, what could possibly go wrong. The funny thing is i'm usually the first one to assume the worst in people. I'm more surprised that I let my guard down for all of half a second.



Critter said:


> That's what happens when someone pulls up a 2 year old thread.


Yeah, I don't normally do that. Ive been using messageboards long enough to know better. Nobody likes a thread necro. The thing is, with any topic that has come up before, your either going to get chewed out for posting a duplicate thread, or your going to get chewed out for not using the search function, or your going to get chewed out for bumping an old thread.

So, no matter what I did, i was going to get somebody who was going to chew me out. None the less, I mean well, and I thought it was important enough to relay to anyone reading to keep your guard up (more than usual) in that area. Anyway, I guess i'll shut up and go back to lurking. My apologies.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yeah, I don't normally do that. Ive been using messageboards long enough to know better. Nobody likes a thread necro. The thing is, with any topic that has come up before, your either going to get chewed out for posting a duplicate thread, or your going to get chewed out for not using the search function, or your going to get chewed out for bumping an old thread.
> 
> So, no matter what I did, i was going to get somebody who was going to chew me out. None the less, I mean well, and I thought it was important enough to relay to anyone reading to keep your guard up (more than usual) in that area. Anyway, I guess i'll shut up and go back to lurking. My apologies.


I think you're fine and I appreciate the info since I had been back that way last season. For some reason a few users on this forum are very quick to jump down people's throats. One of the reason's why I also spend 99.9% of my time lurking here too.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Stupid how? Being alone in an isolated area and getting into a truck with an armed stranger? Hmmm, what could possibly go wrong. The funny thing is i'm usually the first one to assume the worst in people. I'm more surprised that I let my guard down for all of half a second.


Hmmm that's funny... when I read High Desert Elk's post, I assumed he was talking about the guy who was stupid enough to shoot at hunters. Hence, his consequence was an arrest. I didn't think it was directed at you at all.

It sure is funny how differently two people can interpret the same comment on the internet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm talkin condition 3*



Lone_Hunter said:


> ......................................
> 
> The first one, I met a guy driving a truck who reminds me of the son pictured in the news article. I'm not sure if its the same guy, but very similar looking. Hard to tell, he had a hat on. Being the friendly type, i talked to him for a few minutes, and he offered me a ride. I was tempted to for a second, but then I noticed he had a revolver sticking up in his center console. muzzle down, butt up, easy and quickly accessable. Myself, I was carrying my 1911 in a tanker style holster, in condition 3. It occurred to me in a flash that a.) I don't know this guy and b.) He'd have the draw on me if he was of the mind to do something my wife and daughter wouldn't like. I politely declined the ride and told him I was good.
> 
> ................................................................


I have a number of 1911s. As a matter of fact I didn't know how many 1911s I had until I moved this past winter........uh...anyway, what's a "tanker style" holster?

.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

wyogoob said:


> I have a number of 1911s. As a matter of fact I didn't know how many 1911s I had until I moved this past winter........uh...anyway, what's a "tanker style" holster?
> 
> .


I have this exact holster. It's basically an M3 holster.

https://epsaddlery.com/product-category/holsters/hunting-field/shoulder-holsters-hunting-field/

In hindsight, I spent too much for it, but the option of having my "alma matter" embossed on it suckered me in. It works out well half of the time. My only problem is the retention strap depresses the grip safety. I do also worry about getting dirt, crud, and what not on the firing pin while in condition 1 while using this holster as well, so my 1911 ends up in condition 3.


----------

